# Bored after vasectomy



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

I got a vas this morning. I've watched Zoolander and Apocalypse Now whilst rotating ice packs on my balls. I also ate a container of ice cream. Boredom is starting to set in. The doc says three weeks until I can ride. :madmax: I guess it's better than giving birth.


----------



## Chillout (Sep 19, 2010)

Haven't done it yet but will be soon, my wife is pregnant with our 2nd so I have a little more time before I have to worry. Im quitting at 2 for the sake of ensuring I can support them and make sure they go to college. Being only 28 and a production worker I can't afford anymore either lol. 

Sent from my Rezound using Xparent Blue Tapatalk!


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Try watching T4 You'll get a risee from Moon Bloodgood!:thumbsup:


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

S_Trek said:


> Try watching T4 You'll get a risee from Moon Bloodgood!:thumbsup:


Ug. I'm avoiding anything even mildly suggestive.


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

All I have to say is make sure you wait the 3 weeks. I rode after about 10 days and my nuts swelled up to the size of tennis balls. The doc wouldn't see me again because it wasn't covered by insurance but thankfully he gave me a scrip for antibiotics. Scary **** I tell you.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

You could start looking at porn..(ha!..just kidding)...you could get some DVD tv seasons of your favorite shows and start going thru that...or hulu has some good stuff at times...read some books..get some video games...a good video game always take up alot of time.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Hmmmm....3 weeks???

I was back on the bike after about 7 days and did 27 mile ride.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

mtnbikej said:


> Hmmmm....3 weeks???
> 
> I was back on the bike after about 7 days and did 27 mile ride.


Maybe his balls are bigger?  I've never heard of waiting 3 weeks. I wonder if there's a reason specific to you or if something happened during the surgery.


----------



## SirBrapNot (Apr 6, 2012)

I had mine done a few weeks back. You're gonna feel like you can do anything in another few days, but take it easy or you'll regret it. Just my $0.02.


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

My sack seems to be hanging lower than normal. Like I have to swing my hips forward before I sit down to avoid sitting on my balls. This is a troubling development.


----------



## SirBrapNot (Apr 6, 2012)

^^That happened to me too. I think it's great personally.


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

....


----------



## zold (Mar 29, 2012)

At first I was pretty worried to see this under the "Rider Injuries" category, thinking "wow, now that's a rough accident" to only realized that it was self inflicted, not chain related.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought the whole point of the procedure was to make life more interesting, not less.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

zold said:


> At first I was pretty worried to see this under the "Rider Injuries" category, thinking "wow, now that's a rough accident" to only realized that it was self inflicted, not chain related.


"self inflicted"? That must be a DIY kit from the back of a Popular Mechanics :nono:


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

The sack has returned to normal size, but I have a hematosis (large blood clot the size of a third testicle) in my spermatic cord. *highfives*

I'm reading that it will take 3-6 months to go away. Not sure of the effect this will have on riding.

Gentlemen, don't take this surgery lightly.


----------



## White & Nerdy (Jul 26, 2011)

The wife informed me I was going to be getting a vasectomy, but after reading this, I think I'll take a vow a celibacy instead.:eekster:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ouch, brutal!

Can you at least ride out of the saddle sometime in the near future?


----------



## dcc1234 (Nov 5, 2008)

I had it done 8 years ago after our 3rd (surprise!) child was born and all is well today. I recall having like 2 weeks recovery but that was it. YMMV.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

3 weeks with no riding is better than 18 years of getting to ride a fraction of how often you ride now.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Man three weeks is tough, I can't stand being off bikes for three days. I have been thinking about getting this done though. Does health insurance usually cover it? (US, employer based sort of health care plan.)


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

picassomoon said:


> Man three weeks is tough, I can't stand being off bikes for three days. I have been thinking about getting this done though. Does health insurance usually cover it? (US, employer based sort of health care plan.)


Planned Parenthood frequently offers them for free, at least the one near me does.


----------



## ALBM (Jan 16, 2012)

Build a new bike in your down time, with all the money you just saved by not having a 3rd child, you can spend something like $900,000.00 and still be ahead of the game.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Update? Feeling better?


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep, feeling better. The hematoma (blood clot) has been rediagnosed as epididymitis (swelling of the epididymus). Either way, it takes a while to go away. Instead of smuggling a ping pong ball in my scrote, it feels like a grape now.

The doctor cleared me for riding - pain being the only risk. I've been twice with not much drama or pain.

Just a dull ache now sitting around. Also, I have a pulling feeling just below the belt, which is where the vas deferens runs up on its way to the seminal vesicles, which is attached to the prostate. The only real pain is if I whack it on something or my waistband gets away from me taking a piss.

BTW, this was covered under insurance, except for my deductible.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Had mine done in 2002 before I got into biking...two weeks and I was golden.


----------



## Chillout (Sep 19, 2010)

I am now in the same boat. Couch bound all weekend. Frozen peas on my sack hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

ouch! 3 weeks no riding... is that 3 weeks no sex as well?? How do you live???


----------



## Chillout (Sep 19, 2010)

My doctor said 1 week. Although he also said if it hurts then stop doing it. So I don't intend on doing anything real physical for atleast 2 weeks.


----------



## rorhound (Aug 23, 2013)

Make sure you just relax for a couple of days with the frozen peas close by. I'd also wear a jock strap to keep them things form hitting your knees. Scared the crap out of me when i took the first shower. They looked like a set of bull balls hanging there! 

26 year survivor of the nut cut.


----------



## Chillout (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm on day two and haven't really needed the peas lol. Fully intend on doing nothing for atleast 4-5 days. I got the surgery on Friday and suppose to return to work Monday night. Might have to call in for a day or two because my job is somewhat physical. I am wearing a cloth jock strap which was put on right after surgery, who has that job I don't know!!! Any how my balls are in a sling. I had a bilateral vasectomy.


----------



## Chillout (Sep 19, 2010)

4th day and I'm more sore then on day one. I've been loafing too, no straining or fast movement. I was suppose to go back to work on Monday night but that didn't happen and now I'm scheduled to go back Wednesday night. If I don't feel up to the task then I'm gonna just take the rest of the week off unpaid. I definitely feel that this surgery should not be taken lightly. Hoping to be back to somewhat normal by Friday. I know I can still have minor aching for a while afterwards. I had a bilateral vasectomy so I got two incisions.


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

I switched from peas to corn niblets, made all the difference.


----------

